
Thoughts on preventing Cloudbleed - loadzero
http://blog.loadzero.com/blog/thoughts-on-cloudbleed/
======
ewood
A investigative authority like the NTSB is a really interesting idea. If it
had the authority to level fines against companies that have been negligent or
acted without due care it might have a real effect on behavior.

The only current recourse for those affected by these sorts of incidents is
class action suits or public outrage/reputation damage. Both of these seem
limited and put the onus on those who are impacted to fight for recompense.

